# Prewar Long-Tank Huffman Dixie-Flyer



## Scribble (Oct 16, 2017)

Before 
After


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 16, 2017)

Very cool!!!! Love huffmans


----------



## Scribble (Oct 16, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Very cool!!!! Love huffmans




Thanks


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 17, 2017)

Pretty soon we are going to have to start a rat pack long tank thread...


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 17, 2017)

nice bike !!!! looks like a modle a ford tail light cool!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Scribble (Oct 17, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Pretty soon we are going to have to start a rat pack long tank thread...




That would be sweet !


----------



## Scribble (Oct 17, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> nice bike !!!! looks like a modle a ford tail light cool!!!!!!  from bicycle larry




That's exactly what the rear light is


----------



## stezell (Oct 21, 2017)

I like your Dixie Flyer man, I've got one I've been trying to get a tank. I dig the tail light as well. 
Sean


----------



## Scribble (Oct 23, 2017)

stezell said:


> I like your Dixie Flyer man, I've got one I've been trying to get a tank. I dig the tail light as well.
> Sean



Thanks for the compliments. 
I got very lucky with my tank. @kingfish254 got it on a Huffman that was bent in half. So they're still out there don't give up the hunt .


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 23, 2017)

I know names can change, but for a long time these tanks were known as " window shade " tanks due to the louvers.
These are great bikes and are under loved in the hobby.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 23, 2017)

Very nice! Love seeing these brought back!! Joe


----------



## kingfish254 (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks sweet brother!
Glad I could help out with the tank!


----------



## Brian (Oct 26, 2017)

That turned out "COOOOL" 
Looks great!


----------

